# 24" Kokanee!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This post is for the newbies here that think the ole goob doesn't catch a big fish now and then. Here's my monster 24" Kokanee I took out of the freezer:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I need me one of those tape measures. I'm guessing they only sell those in Evingston?


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Funny


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My question is , "What were you doing fishing in the freezer?"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe that he freezes fish. There is nothing better than a fresh caught fish on the table the night after you catch it or soon there after.


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha. Are you willing to sell that tape or tell me where I could acquire one? That's a good way to finally get my friends to believe my fish stories.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Not even going to ask what else you measure with that tape 

I bet a ski resort would pay good money for it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Newbie.... 24" koke.... oh, you mean something like this?












-DallanC


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's funny. _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Newbie.... 24" koke.... oh, you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


No, like these:


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Critter said:


> I can't believe that he freezes fish. There is nothing better than a fresh caught fish on the table the night after you catch it or soon there after.


When you buy them from the store they usually come frozen.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I once caught one almost that big, just skinnier!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I need me one of those tape measures. I'm guessing they only sell those in Evingston?


Ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

You can get those tape measures on Photo Shop.


----------

